# 2005 Gto rack and pinion leaking



## Sevengto777 (May 30, 2015)

Rack and pinion recently started leaking and I turned on the car to pull it out the garage and when I did all the power steering fluid got puked out from the passenger boot I haven't had a chance to look at it in detail is their any way to fix it or do I have to get a whole new assembly if so any recommendations from where to buy a good rack and pinion


----------



## Grambo427 (Jan 24, 2013)

I just bought one from GMpartsgiant.com but it's a KYB brand. IF you can find a GM rack it's gonna be close to a grand. Even the KYB was 750.


----------

